# Protection d'ecran valable pour Watch4 44MM ??



## Skraajj (16 Septembre 2019)

Salut,

J'ai déjà essayer divers protection (film et verre) pour l’écran de ma watch4 mais aucun n'est vraiment bien faites... Soit la taille n'est pas exactement ça et ça ne s'adapte pas correctement ou soit j'ai une perte de sensibilité du tactile et il faut parfois appuyer 3/4x avant que ça fasse l'action...

Je cherche plus un film ou verre, les coques complète ne m’intéresse pas.

Avez vous des protections a recommander?

Ça m’embête vraiment car même en faisant extrêmement attention j'ai déjà une petite griffe a cause de cela... Et ça n'est pas faute de chercher/tester car depuis le 1er jour j'essaie 

Merci d'avance


----------



## Jura39 (16 Septembre 2019)

Bonsoir,

Vous avez déjà tester les films ?
Personnellement , je ne protège pas ma Watch


----------



## Skraajj (16 Septembre 2019)

Oui j’en ai déjà testé mais ils n’étaient pas top  

Le problème c’est qu’en ne la protégeant pas elle risque pas de rester longtemps comme neuve


----------



## Jura39 (16 Septembre 2019)

C'est quel modèle?


----------

